# Best Way to reduce gloss



## Aldo (Mar 15, 2014)

I've just refinished a pine end table to remove some ugly stains. I sanded it down to bare wood, stained it, then applied 2 coats of satin polyurethane. Looks a lot better but the finish is glossier than desired. 
What is the best way to "dull" the polyurethane? I've read that 0000 steel wool or wax are possible treatments.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Aldo said:


> I've just refinished a pine end table to remove some ugly stains. I sanded it down to bare wood, stained it, then applied 2 coats of satin polyurethane. Looks a lot better but the finish is glossier than desired.
> What is the best way to "dull" the polyurethane? I've read that 0000 steel wool or wax are possible treatments.


 








We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

You could use semi-gloss, or satin. If that's still to glossy, you can get 'flattening agents' from a real paint store. You could also use a synthetic abrasive pad, like ScotchBrite, white.












 








.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Aldo said:


> I've just refinished a pine end table to remove some ugly stains. I sanded it down to bare wood, stained it, then applied 2 coats of satin polyurethane. Looks a lot better but the finish is glossier than desired.
> What is the best way to "dull" the polyurethane? I've read that 0000 steel wool or wax are possible treatments.


Steel wool does dull the finish but I've never liked the look. Instead of it being uniform the sheen is splotchy. I would be inclined to apply another coat of poly. It sounds like you didn't stir the satin polyurethane well enough. Usually a satin poly has very little sheen. There is a lot of flattening agents in satin polyurethane and they go to the bottom of the can especially if the can has been sitting on the store shelf for a long time. If that is the case if you thoroughly stir what finish is left it should be really flat. If necessary you can purchase the flattening agent and add to your finish or you might try a different brand. Polyurethane is also available in a flat sheen which you could intermix with the finish you are using.


----------



## Aldo (Mar 15, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, I also read about "rubbing out" a finish (not the Mafia way) and might give that a try. But, I have to wait at least a week or two to let the poly cure fully.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Steel wool and/or wax will both increase the sheen when used on a satin finish. Both smooth the surface causing it to have a higher sheen.

Depending on how much sheen you want, I would suggest sanding with 320 then 400 and then 600 sandpaper. Sand by hand--do not use an electric sander. Mount you paper onto a felt covered or rubber sanding block and sand with the grain. Keep removing the dust to see your progress.


----------

